# best set top box for cable tv network



## sumantra chabri (Oct 17, 2012)

what is the best set top box for viewing cable tv ?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

depends on the cable company and what works with their system.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Your cable provider will also provide you with a cable box.


----------



## sumantra chabri (Oct 17, 2012)

*searching the best HD box for cable TV viewing in India*

can anyone suggest the best HD box for cable TV viewing among which are available in India ??
i am now using the Hathway (a Skyworth product) set top box for cable tv viewing. it is not worth to catch the HD signal . so i want to add an HD box with this set top box. can anyone help me in this search ?


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: searching the best HD box for cable TV viewing in India*

Have you considered Tata Sky?


----------



## sumantra chabri (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: searching the best HD box for cable TV viewing in India*



Babbzzz said:


> Have you considered Tata Sky?


tata sky is too much costly compared to the existing one and channels are quite a few.
i have selected Asus O!Play Mini HD box. have u any experience with that ?


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: searching the best HD box for cable TV viewing in India*

No. I don't. Sorry.


----------



## sumantra chabri (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: searching the best HD box for cable TV viewing in India*

No mention please. I just wanted to know is this a HD box or a simple media converter ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: searching the best HD box for cable TV viewing in India*

Google is your friend Asus unveils O!Play Mini Plus HD media player | News | TechRadar


----------

